

Reaction Housing’s temporary shelters - Campbellb
http://www.reactionhousing.com/

======
pmorici
Seems impractical compared to something like the Ikea flat pack shelter.

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/26/8287509/ikea-refugee-
shelt...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/26/8287509/ikea-refugee-shelter-
flatpack-photos-iraq-syria)

------
simondelacourt
The wrist band lock seems rather impractical the majority of circumstances
that you'd encounter in the aftermath of a disaster or in refugee camps. And
the advantage of no assembly seems to be a rather small advantage compared to
the cost (a rather bulky construction). The amount of shelters you can put on
a truck
([http://static1.squarespace.com/static/52e6ca70e4b0aeaf06546d...](http://static1.squarespace.com/static/52e6ca70e4b0aeaf06546dfb/t/54f52911e4b02c0acdf6c119/1425352982937/Shell+carryingFeb10.jpg?format=1500w))
seems to be quite little.

I like the techy look and the idea seems cool, but it also seems to look like
a very technocratic approach to shelters. This might work well for first world
countries that have to deal with the fixing shelters after a disaster when
conditions are quite good. But I can't see this helping out afters disasters
like the one in Nepal.

~~~
codewithcheese
Yeah imagine how many tents you can fit on a truck that size! 100s maybe a
thousand. Let alone can a truck get into the disaster zone?

------
relet
In summary - how does this compare (technology and/or cost) to common
container housing, as seen on building sites and refugee centers today?

------
lentil_soup
Is not clear how the unit is powered. Does it have batteries, solar panels or
do you have to plug it in?

~~~
sageabilly
I'm wondering about this too. That, combined with what looks like a lack of
windows, would make this somewhat impractical in emergency housing situations
where the restoration of electricity is likely to take a lot longer than
setting up shelters.

------
jkot
Good luck getting trucks with this into Nepal. Tents or even wood for cabin
can be air droped.

------
codewithcheese
Roadmap: After 7 years exos capable for space launch? Did I hear that
correctly?

